# Penang teenager's activities?



## Peté1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, we moved here a month ago and my 16 years old daughter is suffering of lack of friends. She is a bit shy in making new friends, so I am trying to help her out... Anyone there have children in same age willing to help her to socialise? We're based in Quaansbay.

Thanks!


----------



## cooljewel (Oct 28, 2011)

Th best place for a kid to start is probably at the school she is attending, she is bound to be able to find a friend or two there that she can relate to after a few weeks...often it is a "hit and miss" excercise...and for girls can be quite frustrating, as girls her age are much more "groupish" than guys.

Next bet would be to look for local clubs in areas where she may have interest, eg swimming clubs, sailing clubs( try penang yacht club..they may have a laser dinghy sailing section for kids )

Community facilities are limited in Malaysia, so you may have to look to commercially organised activities like dance classes, theater groups etc. Other great places to consider would be volunteer organisations eg Sahabat Alam (nature conservation group), RSPCA ( animal welfare), YMCA is a good place as well....and of course most local churches have fairly active youth sections.


----------

